# High Blood Pressure



## roundisland (4 Jan 2014)

Hi I'm 52 with high blood pressure its been brought down from 180/90 to around 145/80 when i was first diagnosed I was cycling to work and recreationally. I weighed 11stone 9lbs ate healthy all my blood tests showed no abnormalities so there was no real explanation to why I would have high BP. Currently taking 10mg Ramipril.

I want to start training again but a bit worried about how much effort I can put in. My doctor is not much help regarding cycling intensity. If anyone else has any comments or experience on cycling with high BP it would be good to hear.. 

Many thanks


----------



## The Jogger (5 Jan 2014)

If you are really concerned about it, I would look at changing to a plant based diet, it is worth researching on line and you might find yourself coming off the meds. Look for , ' Forks Over Knives' you will find it on Netflix if you have it, very encouraging and easier to do than you would think.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2014)

I take Ramipril but I couldn't say what the effects of that medication alone has on me because it's part of a cocktail of meds (ACE inhibitors, diuretics, calcium channel antagonists, plus the usual statins and aspirin for us oldies - bus pass this year) that I take because of a badly plumbed-in kidney. I do know that the combined effect is fairly debilitation and that debilitation stops me pushing myself into danger. However, a doctor I know and respect highly as a friend advised asking my GP for calcium channel antagonists/calcium channel blockers, I did and they worked well enough to get me off beta blockers (which were a nightmare for me). The one I take is felodipine. They work by dilating blood vessels. You could ask your GP about them.

I'm not sure many GP will be sufficiently specialised to be able to double up as sports physiologists and I have no medical expertise but I'd guess that with your BP down to a managed level, you'd be at a lower risk than you were before. And the exercise itself will contribute to keeping your BP down anyway.


----------



## clockman (6 Jan 2014)

I to have a high BP and I'm only slightly younger than you. It was roughly what yours was and has been under control at 145/85 for the last 4 years with the aid of losartin. Although, the high reading is from my right arm, my left arm is fine. Apparently, they will always take the higher reading.
I've not experienced any problems with my condition during cycling, but I've always done sports and latterly gym workouts (until finding road cycling). My doctor is very helpful, not worried about my physical activity and was surprised about my BP when told of the exercise I do. I eat very little red meats, cheeses and limit myself to three eggs a weekmostly chicken.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Jan 2014)

I'm on Ramipril,, Bisoprolol fumarate, Atorvasatin and Ezetimibe, the last two for cholesterol control (and very good they are too!)
My BP was pretty high a couple of years ago but it's down now and varies. I bought an Omron M7 BP monitor a year ago and use it every once in a while, more out of curiosity than anything else. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000F7NX...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3qlnuwraoz_b

The two readings I took in the last ten minutes were 142/90 and 126/82. Sometimes it can be 106/69.
It just flies around. If I am in a medical environment, it goes through the roof "White Coat Hypertension". My cardiologist told me to ride the bike as far and as fast as I wanted, no holds barred. I took her advice.
All the best Peeps.


----------



## Doc333 (6 Jan 2014)

Blood pressure is a funny old thing. I take Ramipril too as part of a cocktail due to having suffered a heart attack. Ramipril will be with me for the rest of my life and I started off taking 1.25gms in the evening, which was changed to mornings as i have low pressure early in the day? I now have 2.5gms and this will be 'upped' again in April to 5gms. My consultant says that my blood pressure is now fully under control and cycling will be a good option, as long as you understand your limits. Don't blow yourself up mate!! I thought about a heart monitor, but the advice I got was to stay away from them as you'll probably scare yourself. You will know when you have done tooo much, and even if you are half way up a climb you used to be able to fly up, theres no shame stepping off and pushing for a few minutes to sort yourself out.


----------



## clockman (6 Jan 2014)

Have to agree with Doc333, let your body dictate your pace.

I was surprised that you implied that you have stopped riding, which seems odd. Unless you've had a heart attack. Exercise, I would have thought, should be what the doctor ordered. Accordingly, I am surprised that your doctor would not have encouraged some exercise and what is cycling if not exercise. Take it easy at first and gradually increase distance and intensity. But listen to what your body is telling you.


----------



## addictfreak (14 Jan 2014)

I had a medical at work in December 2012, one of the things they picked was a slightly raised BP from my normal. Although it was only around 145/90, I decided it was just an off day. Two days later I was in hospital having suffered a sub Arrachnoid Haemorrhage. After all the treatment to sort out the haemorrhage, BP was very high 190/120. Along with having 3 operations I have also been on meds for BP, currently taking amlodipine and lisinipril. Despite the neuro surgery and BP treatment my surgeon told me to continue as I had before. I commute everyday and cycle regularly at weekends. I have to report no ill effects, although I don't push myself as much these days but still nip along when required. BP at the moment is a very respectable 120/80, and I have a bit platinum in my brain just to add a bit weight!


----------

